# Sensual Vid... Suicide Girls Rolling a Joint...



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

http://punchbaby.com/2010/02/832/

Very sensual... enjoy.


----------



## IAm5toned (Feb 19, 2010)

wow. just wow.
i have found a new fantasy.
that second to last brunette... mmm mmm mmm


----------



## feva (Feb 19, 2010)

well that has gotten me thinkin im gonna see if my girl and her friends will roll all the dobbies from now on. for some reason I dont think it will end up like that though. O yeah thx for the tutorial very informative.


----------



## Wild (Feb 20, 2010)

Cheers for that. The first two brunnettes, Ridiculously fine!


----------



## KaleoXxX (Feb 20, 2010)

that was great, but did anyone else think it was just a little odd that took turns undressing while the j was rolled and then they inspected it light it up. im not complaining they took their clothes off, it just seemed strange

also the one doing the rolling looks like a hotter version of my friends gf, wich put some ideas in my head that need banishment


----------



## ruderalis88 (Feb 20, 2010)

hmmmm, the blond one from the waist down and the booby brunette from the waist up...jst need to learn how to surgically re-attach the two halves


----------



## one11 (Feb 20, 2010)

i did not just jerk off to that.


----------



## ledgrowing (Feb 20, 2010)

wowie every stoners dream


----------



## micheebear (Feb 20, 2010)

Where is this room and how do I live there forever.......


----------



## fitch303 (Feb 20, 2010)

^fuck the room, where are these girls and how can I live in them forever.


----------



## BigTitLvr (Feb 21, 2010)

wow. those four girls and that j is my fantasy. thanks.


----------



## dirty1 (Feb 22, 2010)

having that j, then those four girls after it is my fantasy...


----------



## undertheice (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks to that video i have once again found my inner dirty old man.


----------



## Sustainable420 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hooray for natural tittahs.


----------



## fitch303 (Feb 23, 2010)

could have used a better song


----------



## PurfectStorm (Feb 23, 2010)

very nice. too bad my girlfriend is hotter, rolls a meaner joint, and has her tattoos placed better than that one beez with the stars on her titties.

lol thanks for sharin tho

out.
PurfectStorm


----------



## undertheice (Feb 23, 2010)

fitch303 said:


> could have used a better song


there was music? i didn't notice.


----------



## Kamen (Feb 28, 2010)

Wow this was brilliant!


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 28, 2010)

PurfectStorm said:


> very nice. too bad my girlfriend is hotter, rolls a meaner joint, and has her tattoos placed better than that one beez with the stars on her titties.
> 
> lol thanks for sharin tho
> 
> ...


pics, or it didn't happen.


----------



## morgentaler (Feb 28, 2010)

And you single handedly ended World War 2 and Smallpox.

Everyone's a hero on the internet. 



PurfectStorm said:


> very nice. too bad my girlfriend is hotter, rolls a meaner joint, and has her tattoos placed better than that one beez with the stars on her titties.
> 
> lol thanks for sharin tho
> 
> ...


----------



## t0keordie420 (Mar 1, 2010)

yeaa id be dammed if any girl that hot here in south jersey can sucessfully roll a J that good


----------



## Bezzin (Mar 1, 2010)

That was awesome! gotta love them suicide girls. Changing the way the world thinks one dick at a time.


----------



## beardo (Mar 1, 2010)

one11 said:


> i did not just jerk off to that.


and im not about to....im going to do further..."research" i like the one with stars on her nipples...who is she??? WOW thanks


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 3, 2010)

thank me later, ... http://suicidegirls.com/girls/Rigel/videos/9107/


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 3, 2010)

beardo said:


> and im not about to....im going to do further..."research" i like the one with stars on her nipples...who is she??? WOW thanks



http://suicidegirls.com/girls/Radeo/


----------



## stonesour (Mar 5, 2010)

WOW, that vid was HOT!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 5, 2010)

i posted the link at a few other web sites and it was immediately deleted.


----------



## x<Juniper][niartS>x (Mar 5, 2010)

They roll a piss poor joint. They have nice tits... but they roll a piss poor joint.


----------



## ReelFiles (Mar 5, 2010)

LOL my thoughts exactly. Half as much paper or put all the weed that fell out onto the table back in, other than that, hot.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i posted the link at a few other web sites and it was immediately deleted.


I got a nasty gram from one forum saying NO NUDITY... one forum was ALL negative feedback. I'm liking RIU peeps


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I got a nasty gram from one forum saying NO NUDITY... one forum was ALL negative feedback. I'm liking RIU peeps


one site was another grow site that has a nudity thread. they allow "tasteful nudity". you can show tits, ass and bush; but no genitalia. apparently shaved bush doesn't pass. 

then i got a really rude message. called a child. by some old hippy bitch with wrinkly hands.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2010)

^^ LOL ^^ Tell me you've unloaded your outdoor harvest already. Can't believe you're guys are still overstocked, it's crazy.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> ^^ LOL ^^ Tell me you've unloaded your outdoor harvest already. Can't believe you're guys are still overstocked, it's crazy.


nope, i'm still sitting on some of it.


----------



## xpnsivwino (Mar 11, 2010)

sorry, unimpressed with the music and the choice of girls. i agree with someone above about putting the face of one with the tits of another. none of them were a total package. too bad they weren't built like potato head so you could match up the best parts on one and toss the leftovers aside.


----------

